# 11-18-08 its on boys NW PA



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

That's right were getting a pretty good amount of snow over here in Mercer PA. 3 inches in under an hour PennDot doesn't know what to do i just took a midnight stroll to the gas station up the road for a pack of cigs and i had to use 4 hi i was sliding so bad mercer borough doesn't even have there plows on. So this should make for an interesting morning thank the snow gods. Its a shame I'm moving in a couple of days to New England on the east side i don't think they even got snow yet.

'03 F-250 SD 4x4 6.0L diesel soon to be 7.6 fisher X-blade


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Southern Tier of NY some areas already have 28 inches on the ground. Ski resorts are going to try and open in the next day or 2 .


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

fisher guy;640294 said:


> That's right were getting a pretty good amount of snow over here in Mercer PA. 3 inches in under an hour PennDot doesn't know what to do i just took a midnight stroll to the gas station up the road for a pack of cigs and i had to use 4 hi i was sliding so bad mercer borough doesn't even have there plows on. So this should make for an interesting morning thank the snow gods. Its a shame I'm moving in a couple of days to New England on the east side i don't think they even got snow yet.
> 
> '03 F-250 SD 4x4 6.0L diesel soon to be 7.6 fisher X-blade


send some of it to franklin we dont have any snow


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll see what i can do for u MD lol it was green here yesterday but we got about 3 to4 maybe aint much but hey its something i saw all the local plow guys i felt bad for one guy driving around in an old f250 had to be a 87 or something with a what looked like a 7 1/2 meyer and he broke his front driveshaft on his first commercial account of the season. so i bet hes hurting goes to show u got to check everything early


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

We had about an inch here in Pittsburgh


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

i got nine more cleanups then you can send all the snow here to ct


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

here in franklin we haven't even had a inch


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

we had about a half of an inch but my accounts in greentree had at least an inch


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

I've salted a few times, but I have yet to drop the blades.


----------

